# Installing switchback turn signals/DRL



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think it's going to work. I think switchbacks only work for bulbs that have dual filaments. Do the lights in question work as both turn signal and running light?


----------



## Sponge (Jul 26, 2017)

Im thinking about connecting the filament for the drl directly to the acc slot in the fuse box or directly to the battery. That way when the turn signal filament recieves current drl will switch off and turn signals will blink. I ordered some bulbs and I will try it ?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Where is the DRL on that car? For the US models, they used the headlights on low power for the DRL. (Pulse Width Modulation to get a dim headlight) There was no separate DRL circuit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Will these work? If so you have to buy five sets from them at a minimum.


----------



## Sponge (Jul 26, 2017)

I have installed them successfully!
Used the similiar ones that Blasgirl posted, connected them to my turn signal, and the wire that goes out from the bulb I connected to the relay in the fusebox. Works like a charm, next thing I'll do is connecting them so that they turn off when headlights turn on.


----------

